

The Curry-Howard isomorphism (types are theorems, programs are proofs) - eru
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Haskell/The_Curry-Howard_isomorphism

======
bediger
Doesn't this sort of thing put lie to the idea of patenting algorithms, as
mathematics is unpatentable, types are theorems and programs are proofs?

~~~
eru
I don't know. You could equally argue (at least to a judge) that everything
that can be coded in binary is actually an integer.

------
pw0ncakes
Cool.

I'm also a fan of intuitionist logic in the context for this discussion,
because uninhabited but "true" types such as ((a -> b) -> a) -> a are not
theorems.

